# Newbie to Expat - Thinking about retiring in Portugual ?



## GLS6474 (Jan 24, 2011)

I live in the Midwest of the US and have all my life, I have travelled to Europe many times and love Germany and Poland...............I am thinking of retiring in Europe and have heard many good things about Portugal...............I am looking for feedback regarding that, what are the good and bad, what do I need to buy property, work part-time, etc. etc. ............since I am brand new to this, maybe there are certain places I need to start before diving into the Portugeese landscape..........any help from someone living in Portugal would be a great help.

Thanks,

AJL


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

GLS6474 said:


> I live in the Midwest of the US and have all my life, I have travelled to Europe many times and love Germany and Poland...............I am thinking of retiring in Europe and have heard many good things about Portugal...............I am looking for feedback regarding that, what are the good and bad, what do I need to buy property, work part-time, etc. etc. ............since I am brand new to this, maybe there are certain places I need to start before diving into the Portugeese landscape..........any help from someone living in Portugal would be a great help.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> AJL


Hi AJL,

There is a forum for Portugal, it would be better to ask the question in that forums. Attaching the link here Portugal Expat Forum for Expats Living in Portugal - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad

Good luck...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nat21 said:


> Hi AJL,
> 
> There is a forum for Portugal, it would be better to ask the question in that forums. Attaching the link here Portugal Expat Forum for Expats Living in Portugal - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad
> 
> Good luck...


I've moved it


----------



## Paul in portugal (Nov 28, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> I've moved it


hope you have had some response, We have retired here and love it, we are in mid Portugal and you would be welcome to stay if you wish to visit this area. good luck Paul


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have never dealt with Portuguese immigration, but as no one else has wandered by yet, I can give you some of the generalities of retiring in Europe.

As US citizens, you will have to get some form of long-stay visa to be able to live anywhere in the EU. Your best source for information about this is the website for the Portuguese consulate in the US. (Most consulates have some sort of information on visas.)

In most countries I'm familiar with, to qualify for a "retirement" visa, you need to show that you have adequate resources (either pension or savings/investments) so that you won't need or be tempted to work on the local economy (not even part-time). They also often require retirees from outside the EU to show that they have private health insurance that is at least equal to what the national health care system pays for.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

